# Oil - Honda, others - synthetic vs regular?



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

What are everyone's thoughts on synthetic vs regular oil? What I have thought is using synthetic for longer life/longer period between changes. However, I am not sure that theory is the best for smaller engines. I've been running Penzoil 10w-30 in my small engines - generators included. They don't get overly much use throughout the year, so if I change once a year that is still pretty quick as far as the change per hour run time so it doesn't make any sense, in my view, to go synthetic. If I was running a couple hundred hours a month then it might be a different story.

What are everyone's thoughts here? 

I am going to break in a new (older, but never run) GX690 as soon as I get my filters. I was going to stock up on more of the Penzoil 10w-30 but I figured I'd get some input before I go out and buy more oil. My goal, if I run the unit as low as I've run the others, to do an oil change once a year. If I end up with some extended run periods then an oil and filter change every 200 hours (manual shows oil change at 200, filter change at 300 but it doesn't make much sense to me to change the oil without changing the filter). 

Would I gain anything in going synthetic with the above theory in maintenance?


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm a big fan of 5w-40 syn. Makes life easier in the cold, and adds high temp protection. 

But, no. Its not necessary. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

FlyFisher said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on synthetic vs regular oil?


Break it in on dino oil for the FULL break-in period specified in the manual (20 hours for a GX690), and then switch to synthetic.


FlyFisher said:


> manual shows oil change at 200, filter change at 300


The GX690 Maintenance Chart shows oil every 100 and filter every 200 hours.

*GX690 Maintenance Schedule*​​These maintenance tasks are easy enough that you can do them yourself:​​Before each use – Check air filter and oil level.
After the first month or 20 hours of operation – Change the oil.
Every 6 months or 100 hours – Change the oil, clean the air filter and check the spark plug. Clean the spark arrester if your engine has one (GX 690 only.)
Every 200 hours – Replace the oil filter.
Every year or 300 hours – Replace the spark plug.
Every two years or 500 hours – Replace the paper air filter element.​​Honda recommends having a small engine mechanic handle these maintenance tasks:​​Every year or 300 hours – Check the idle speed and valve clearance, and replace the fuel filter
Every two years – Check the fuel tube and replace as needed
Every 1,000 hours: Clean the combustion chamber (GXV 690 only.)​​*Oil*​​This engine is designed to use oil that meets the requirements for API category SJ or later. Honda recommends oil viscosity based on the temperatures the engine will be operating in:​​SAE 30 – 50-113ºF (10-45ºC)
Conventional 5W30 or 10W30 – 23-113ºF (-5-45ºC)
Synthetic 5W30 – 5-113ºF(-15-45ºC)​​


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

tabora said:


> Break it in on dino oil for the FULL break-in period specified in the manual (20 hours for a GX690), and then switch to synthetic.


I triple checked the manual I have and you're correct on the change hours - I was off but knew I read a 100hr difference on the oil vs. filter changes. 

As to the switch to synthetic - for what reason?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

FlyFisher said:


> As to the switch to synthetic - for what reason?


Easier starting in cold temps and superior lubricity and stability at all temps.

The main selling point on synthetic over organic is because it is manufactured, it is made in a controlled environment. That means fewer impurities and a more consistent product.
Organic oil will be influenced by what it was made from, what was in the ground where it was extracted from, etc.
Another way to think about it is:
Making synthetic oil is an additive process. They start with nothing and add in the components they want until they get the end product.
Organic oil is a reductive process, they start with an unrefined product and filter out all the stuff they don't want until they have what they want left.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep, Tabora explains it well. My favourite is Amsoil Small Engine Oil that comes in various grades to suit many applications. It is a commercial duty Synthetic Oil made specifically for hard working small engines, as opposed to using a car Oil. Pm me for a link if you like. Lotsa interesting info there. Dutchy


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Any thoughts on Pennzoil Platinum full synthetic 10w30? 









Pennzoil Platinum® Full Synthetic Motor Oil


Switch to Pennzoil Platinum™ Full Synthetic motor oil and keep pistons up to 30% cleaner and delivers protection in 0W-20, 5W-20, 5W-30, 10W-30 viscosities.




www.pennzoil.com


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have heard that fully synthtic oil isn't great for small engines/generators?....... When my gen was new I used regualer oil for the first 10-15hrs, then switched to semi-synthetic after that.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> I have heard that fully synthtic oil isn't great for small engines/generators?


Nonsense... Cite a source, please...

*Top 5 Best Oils For Generators 2021- Reviews & Guide*

Are you looking for the best oil for portable generator?
In fact, the right oils for generators are the same synthetic motor oils you use for your car.
Any good quality synthetic 5W-30 oil will be a good choice for your generator.
Taking this into consideration, we think that Castrol 03084 EDGE 5W-30 is the best fit for most generators.
It is one of the best performing synthetic oils suitable for car and generator engines.


OilViscosityPrice







*Castrol 03084 EDGE*5W-30Check Price







*Shell Rotella 550045347-3PK T6*15W-40Check Price







*Pennzoil Ultra Platinum*5W-30Check Price







*Generac Full Synthetic Motor Oil*5W-30Check Price







*Schaeffer 9003D-012S Supreme 9000*5W-30Check Price


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I'll go with the 5w-30 synthetic Pennzoil Platinum. I know its not on the list (Ultra Platinum is) but I can't find it at a reasonable price ($52/5qt jug vs $23/5qt of the non Ultra). I'm not paying almost $30 more for the other stuff. If there is a reason to use synthetic I'm sure the regular Platinum will be better than regular/dino oil.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have semi synthetic oil 10w-40 (-15c to 50c temp range) in my genny, but here in the united kingdom we dont have very cold winters or hot summers. https://www.amazon.co.uk/MANNOL-10256600500-Defender-10W40-SL/dp/B004ND8AQQ/ref=sr_1_2?crid=KMY5WMT3D8N4&dchild=1&keywords=mannol+10w40&qid=1621478442&sprefix=mannol+10,aps,214&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

royal purple is up there too.
we use it on the industrial stuff.

castrol edge is good stuff!

we add our own zddp to cover the no pressure oil thing on the small honda gx engines.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Folks worry a lot about the oil their machines use. Lots of pros-and-cons are claimed about conventional, semi-synthetic, synthetic, etc and etc. However, I don't know if I have ever seen a post about damage to a genset (or other types of equipment) due to oil failure except, of course, in the case the oil runs out or the oil pump fails. Even a few freaks who never seem to change their oil seem to have no problems related to oil damage.

For my gensets, I use 15W40 Rotella, just because that's what I use in my F250 diesel and it is widely available and I always seem to have it around when it's time to change oil. It is a conventional non-synthetic oil that has served me well for the past 30 years or so.

I last used my generator during one of our very rare ice storms this past winter down south in Louisiana. The 15W40-filled generator turned over, started and ran in 20F temperatures without hesitation. It does the same thing in 100F weather during hurricanes.

Works for me.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Airstreamer67 said:


> I last used my generator during one of our very rare ice storms this past winter down south in Louisiana. The 15W40-filled generator turned over, started and ran in 20F temperatures without hesitation. It does the same thing in 100F weather during hurricanes.
> 
> Works for me.


I was in that big freeze as well, although we didn't lose power in my area. The last time we lost power for any real length of time was the 2016 flood. I was without power for 4 days. It took Cox a month to get cable back up and running. After that, I decided it was time to get a generator.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

About that month-long cable TV outage: one of the things I like about my satellite-Dish TV service is that it is not dependent on local utility services. So, when the utility service fails and I fire up the generator, Dish is there blasting away. Of course, in heavy rains, "rain fade" can stop reception for a while, but it's for minutes; not days.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ooops, a hair-trigger double post.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

People with Eatel didn't lose service. They were sittin' pretty long after the flood waters receded.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Airstreamer67 said:


> About that month-long cable TV outage: one of the things I like about my satellite-Dish TV service is that it is not dependent on local utility services. So, when the utility service fails and I fire up the generator, Dish is there blasting away. Of course, in heavy rains, "rain fade" can stop reception for a while, but it's for minutes; not days.


yea same here on the rain fade and the 270/ month bill from dish.
we used to sell tvro for echo... now we have gave up on them as the price and non payment to the dealers just got out of hand, the one thing we needed dish for... it failed.... storm watch.
just as a storm hit it was gone.... same on cable in our area as it was all sat done back in the day..
now days it is fiber on cable feed to the town.
but they use sat for the programs down link in desmoines... so same issue with storm outage....

back to the oil on honda they teach in honda school to use the honda oil as first choice
second choice is the castrol.

just pick an oil that is rated for your use and equipment..
castrol, and vavoline is rated good for high rev high temps gasoline.
rotella is one of the industry standards for diesel...
and if you have filters go with wix... they have more filter material in them.

then there is the alt specialty oils
amsoil, royal purple both have good followings.
royal purple for the industrial guys as it will take a multitude of sins and super harsh abuse.
change out the special filter socks and it is back to good.
but the price tag is BIG... and we are talking about oil systems with 150 gallons min..

use what you like... just hit the change marks when the oil looks bad.
or by time. and yes check the oil every start up or every day on the units that do not use any oil.


----------

